# Any luck with the cold front?



## Reeldeal14 (Sep 28, 2013)

:texasflagAnyone do any good this weekend?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

No good but I did make a cpl of scrapes and peeed in a cpl more...WW


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Busted a doe Saturday morning, but that was before the front...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Opening weekend was awesome saw 8 doe, 3 non shooter bucks and tons of pigs. This last weekend i was hoping to be the same. I have tree stands for the north wind i expected the cooler temps to get em moving. Didnt see jack squat. 

It was a bird watching exercise. lol weird. i hunted fri-monday


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Deer*

No kills this weekend, but seen plenty of does and several young bucks..

Of course big boys didnt show. Weather was awesome in Central Tx..


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Hunted up around Madisonville, sat morning saw two bucks but they moved out by 7:15 in morning. Didnt see anything else the rest of the day.
Sunday morning the deer where moving early again all over at 7:30 no shots. 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Didnt hunt any until this morning. Had 7 does pass through but didnt bother with the feeder. After i left stand and started to fed cattle i saw 4 more. Nothing is going to feeders for the most part. Grass just started growing with the recent rain and the acorns started dropping within the past week or so. We need the rain thats in the forecast to spoil them. The place im hunting is always a hard hunt and this year seems to be one of the worst beginnings. Guess its time to break out my black powder and make sure its still on.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

bobbyoshay said:


> Didnt hunt any until this morning. Had 7 does pass through but didnt bother with the feeder. After i left stand and started to fed cattle i saw 4 more. Nothing is going to feeders for the most part. Grass just started growing with the recent rain and the acorns started dropping within the past week or so. We need the rain thats in the forecast to spoil them. The place im hunting is always a hard hunt and this year seems to be one of the worst beginnings. Guess its time to break out my black powder and make sure its still on.


This is what we are seeing also... Feeders are only getting touched as they browse through. There are way too many other food sources right now. I saw some young bucks in my neighborhood this morning. Hopefully this is the beginning of the rut???


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Same here. Was a great sit but nothing moving or hitting feeders. Grass, acorns, no seeking or chasing yet. Could change over night though. Big boys still hold up tight


----------

